# HELP! I don't know if I should get rid of my dogs.



## leeloo_735 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi,

I am new here and only found this page because I am between a rock and a hard place. I have two Goldens, Rusty and Rocco. Both within months of their 3rd birthday. We got them when they were 10 and 8 weeks old. I absolutely love my dogs. I even got a part time as a dog trainer at PetSmart so that I could learn patience and more about canine behavior. They are absolutely wonderful and they don't even get in too much trouble anymore. Except for the occasional out-of-the-trashcan-snack, they are really wonderful dogs.
We live in Maryland, where the weather absolutely SUCKS. The winter is horrible, just cold and sometimes some slush and the summer is horribly humid. Spring and fall might as well not even exist.. we go from hot to cold and back to the same. Rusty and Rocco spend most of their time inside the house, except for the occasional walk when the weather is nice enough.
So here is the dilemma... and if you have read this far.. thanks, I appreciate it.
I am pregnant. We will have our first baby here in five months, and the house is HORRIBLY dirty ALL the time. There's dog hair everywhere, dust, dander and I don't have a single corner in the house where a ball of dog hair doesn't gather.
I cannot imagine having a healthy baby in a house with two Goldens. I don't really want to give up my dogs because I know I'll regret it the rest of my life and I wouldn't even know how to give them away. Plus, goldens are great with kids and I want my children to enjoy them all their life.
But if I want a clean house for my baby, the dogs HAVE to live outside. I know Goldens are social dogs and do better inside with the family but I can't expose my baby to all the dirt. It's just not fair to him/her.

Does anyone have ANY suggestions? I clean almost everyday. I dust, I broom, I mop. I have burnt a DYSON $500 vaccum cleaner picking up so much dirt. I have developed chronic rhinitis because of the dirt and dust.
But I love my dogs.

I REALLY don't know what to do, and even thinking I could have to give them away, makes me cry like a baby.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I can understand yr dilemna!.
If you build a nice insolated dog house with a run.Your dogs will be alright but they will need,to still, spend a lot of time with you and the baby so that they don't get jealous.
Dogs can live,very happily,outside if they get enough walks and socialization.They will be happier outside than given away if you give them the time of day.
I have 2 kids and 2 long-hair dogs and hair can be found,everywhere,if not vaccumed,regularly.
Good-luck and keep us posted.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

I can only imagine what it's like with 2 dogs - my one sheds so much and tracks in so much dirt, we've basically given in to living with furballs. I also have a Dyson Animal and it works wonders on cleaning up the hair and dirt. It's just that there is no prevention method available so all I can do is vacuum every day. 

I wonder what others with kids will have to say about cleanliness + dogs -my brother and I grew up with dogs and don't seem to be any worse for the wear, and I KNOW our house got dirty. 

Perhaps there is a way to keep the dogs outside more, but that does mean tracking more dirt in when you bring them in. It also means that you will have to spend more time with them when they are in, especially with a new baby in the house. 

What were your thoughts on this matter when you first got the dogs? Especially the decision to get two dogs! Was the dirt a surprise?


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I really don't know what to say in terms of help. I have three dogs, I clean all the time. My house is usually VERY clean. It is a lot of work, I know! You could try completely leaving them out of the nursey for a start. Just ban them from that room. Also if you brush them, outside, frequesnly this should help with the hair indoors as well. It is cold here too and even in winter I take them out to brush them. Do you have a garage? You could try brushing them out there in the winter months.

I also use a carpet powder for pet hair. It cuts down on the static and makes the hair much easier to vacuum up. Maybe you could try that too.

It is a dilema, but they would NOT adapt well to being forced to live outside. They have been indoor dogs and they would never understand suddenly being banished to the outside full time.

Also if they come inside muddy, is there just one room you could confine them to until they dry? I always put a lot of towels on my floor when mine get muddy. That helps a lot. A quick brush down with a towel usually gets them pretty clean. 

I am sorry you are faced with this. I really think you can work it out. I clean a lot, but everyone who visits here says you can't tell I have three indoor dogs!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I agree with Janis, is there a way to keep them in part of your house.....I have 2 kids and we have always had dogs...... and they were fine......


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have three dogs in an apartment and my place is very clean. There are no wads of dog hair rolling around, and it's certainly not dirty in here. I'm not saying this to be a jerk- I am saying it because I know for a fact you can keep your pups and have them grow with your baby (congrats by the way!).

If you think the weather is bad there, try Florida. I have lived in Maryland and Florida 

At any rate, although it's very rare I'd suggest this, as a last resort, I would rather see you clip these dogs' coats down than subject them to life outside in a run. In addition, you could have, say, the bedrooms all be off limits to the dogs. 

If the dogs are not sitting outside in a yard all day, they shouldn't be that dirty. Mine are super clean- but they are never outside unless they're on a walk with me (I don't even have a yard). 

I can't even imagine all the stress you must be under- but I think you can work it out!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I agree that it IS possible to keep indoor dogs w/o feeling like your house is a mess. As for all the hair everywhere, that can be greatly reduced by regular brushing. 

I personally am not a fan of outdoor only dogs. They are social pack animals and when we make them outdoor dogs, we ostracize them from their pack and that can be very hard on them. And I really don't think it's fair to do this to dogs that have spent the first three years of their lives inside as part of the family. 

With the weather being as you've described, do you really picture yourself going outside to interact with these dogs once they're relagated to outdoor status? So much attention will they get from the family when they live outside?

Truthfully, if you're not willing to keep them inside and keep them a regular part of your now growing family, I'd consider rehoming them as it may be the kinder thing to do for the dogs. 

I'm not trying to be a jerk here... just speaking truthfully.

Now, if you decide to work with them indoors, I'm not suggesting you have to give them free roam of the house. Do you have a laundry room or mud room where they can spend some time? You can keep a baby gate up on the nusery to keep them out of that room, too. Like I said before, the shedding can be greatly reduced with frequent brushing. Plus, I think studies have shown that babies who grow up around dogs tend to have fewer allergies... or something like that... I seem to remember hearing that.

I work with expectant families all the time. With proper training and management, all live together quite nicely. Granted, I'm sure dealing with snow makes it harder but I still believe it can be done.

Let us know if there's anything we can do to help...

Stephanie


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I find your post quite upsetting. There is going to be a new baby in the family any day and I don't intend to get rid of my two Golden Retrievers. Babies are not that fragile and Maryland isn't that bad.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I took my golden to Petsmart and they gave her a trim. They did not shave her but they did pull out a lot of the undercoat that was going to be coming out and they just kind of evened her coat out. It has been a month and I still only vacuum twice a week. And she very seldom gets brushed because she doesn't really like it. 

And something else to keep in mind. Babies do not have to live in a sterile environment. They are going to be exposed to dirt and stuff anyways. If the worst they have to deal with is og hair and dirt coming off the dogs then you are ahead of a lot of people. Keep them out of the baby's room if you want. Maybe buy a Furminator, I hear they work great.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I forgot to mention that i hose my dogs,everyday,to get the sand off them and it has help tremendously,with the dust.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I live in New York and we get it all, the snow, the rain, the mud, the heat. Brinkley sheds quite a bit and there is always dog hair and its a case of keeping up with the cleaning. But I agree with Janis also. Confine them and do not let them at all in your nursery. I dont think they should be put outside either since they will think they are being punished. I also think hosing them off is a good idea. In the summer, I do that with Brinks and she loves it. In the winter, I just dry her off before she goes anywhere in the house. She is at a point where, when she comes in, she sits and waits for me to dry her off. I dont think you have to get rid of the dogs. I just think you have to make some adjustments and take some precautions and all should be fine. Keep us posted.


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi,

I can imagine how hard it is to picture a baby and your two hairy guys. But I agree with a number of the posts above. Brush them regularly. Look at PetSmart for some stuff you can rub on their coats that helps eliminate some of their shedding. I actually think it works. 

Please don't keep your dogs outside. Goldens need people. If you decide you can't keep your dogs, there are Golden rescue groups that do wonderful work. I volunteer for Sunshine Golden Retrievers and we take dogs like yours and find them wonderful homes. If you want more information for now or the future, please PM me and I'll put you in touch with the right people.

In the meantime, do all you can to make this work; and at least then you won't have regrets. Best of luck and keep posting here. You'll find friendly support.

Nancy


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I've seen newspaper reports of studies that say if you expose your baby to allergens early in life, they will develop a higher tolerance to them. In other words, having the dogs around will help him/her avoid having dog-related allergies. 

Have you spoken with your pediatrician about your concerns?


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

also something to think about a friend of mine is a pediatric nurse in our NICU. She knows what type of an environment a baby needs to be in. When her first child was born they had 3 shelties and 3 cats. When she got pregnant with her second they added a cat. When he was born they added a lab to the mix. When she got pregnant the 3 rd time they got a bigger house with land and added another lab to the mix and 2 cats. I was at their house just a couple of weeks ago. They now have the 3 shelties, 2 labs, a rottweiler, a mix of who knows what, and a yorkie. They have 7 cats, 3 hamsters and 3 guinea pigs. These are all inside animals. None of them sleep outside. they have free roam of the house. The house isn't the cleanest. And it's not the way I'd want to live. But the children are 7, 9, & 11. they are healthy and happy. And the animals are healthy and happy. And that's what is really important.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

May I throw in my 2 cents worth about dirt? I think people have gone totally overboard in the last 10 years with trying to protect themselves from germs and dirt.
EXPOSURE TO GERMS BUILD A HEALTHY IMMUNE SYSTEM!! Did you know that some doctors believe that the increase in childhood asthma is a result of people not allowing babies to be exposed to the "dirt of life" (other factors as well, I know). I wonder if exposure to toxic household cleaning products might not be more harmful to a baby than dog hair.
Now don't think I am advocating living in filth up to your knees or anything. I'm just trying to say that if you walk around the house with a dustmop daily and get the hair, do a vacuuming and mopping once a week, brush your dogs, bathe them when they get into raunchy stuff and keep the main area the baby will be crawling around in and the baby's bedroom off limits to the dogs, your baby will be just fine.
Love is the most important ingredient for a healthy childhood.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I've heard of recent studies to the effect that too much clean is actually not good for growing babies and children. Children need exposure to dirt and allergens to develop healthy immune systems. You don't necessarily want your child eating off the floor but I really wouldn't stress too much about not having a ultra clean house. 

Maybe you could hire a housekeeper to come in once a week to spruce things up a bit?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I live in Maryland also. The winter weather here is very friendly to goldens. My doggies hate to be inside during the winter, because it is too warm. 

I think if you live with two goldens, you probably need to find time to vacuum twice per day. Is that easy for a new mother? I don't think so. You have to decide, if can you do that. 

As for the Dyson vacuum, if you have not purchased one in the last two years, they have really changed. Even with nine goldens, I managed to get three years out of the last one I owned. My new Dyson is even better. We never managed to get more then six months out of any other vacuum. Keep in mind, they can be repaired also.

I really hope you don't decide to give up your doggies. The problem is, only you can decide if you need to.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Having two dogs myself, I feel you pain. I was just saying the other day, the the house is so much work to keep clean because of the dogs. I couldn't even imagine being pregnant right now and trying to do everything I do now. You have to do what works for you and your family and your dogs. I anticipate a child sometime withing the next year or so and will also be facing the same challenges. You just need to sit down and discuss what will work for your household. I hope you do not decide to get rid of them, I am sure your new baby will just love them. I am sure you will find a way to make it work, and yes, it will be work. Good luck.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

You got some very good suggestions.
I forgot to say that near my outside door to the backyard, I have a crate filled with dog towels. Before coming in when it is raining, snowing and/or muddy, they dogs take their turns having their paws wiped.
If you do decide not to keep your Goldens, which I really hope doesn't happen, there are two Maryland Rescue groups I would recomend. These are Goldheart and GRREAT.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Please remember that your hormones and emotions are on full scream right about now....your body and mind are preparing for a BAAABBBYY...Your increased desire to protect, provide and defend is perfectly normal....

The 'all or nothing' feelings tell me that you are feeling a bit overwhelmed...(I have to get rid of the dogs or I will never have a clean house again and my baby will be filthy and I will always feel sick). 
Most of us that have given birth…if we close our eyes and remember back – can remember going through the ‘nothing is just-right’ for the baby…… If I had to guess, the dogs are probably not the only thing that are overwhelming you right now…

In addition, I had the worst allergies during my pregnancies...they got much better a year after delivery....when my hormones settled down...However, my allergies still kick up during this time of year when the grass is (well, will be) sprouting and pollinating and every little minute piece of dust and dirt sticks to the dogs like glue and then fall from their fur the minute they get in the house.... <sigh> 

To this day my sons (17 and 19) keep their bedroom doors closed....one has allergies to dust and grass and the other hates to clean...so if the doors are kept closed then much of the fur and dust is kept out of their rooms....While our dogs do sleep in our bedroom...they don’t have free run of the room...the door is kept closed during the day....to partially control the dust... This really does help….

You can lay a concrete pad for your dogs primary potty area – that will help with the rolling in the grass and dirt – the concrete still has to be kept clean and can be an expensive project, but just another idea….

If you can afford to have someone come in and clean for you....or ask your mother, sister or best friend to help with your windows and curtains and wash down your walls, vacuum under the beds, wash your bedding etc.... that might help you start to feel like you are starting off fresh…..maybe now and again just before the baby arrives….

Perhaps come up with a plan with your husband/boyfriend as far as a brushing and bathing schedule for the dogs... if he understands that taking care of the dogs for you is one of the most important gifts he can give you during this time... The gift of not having to choose between your first 'babies' and your newborn child...He may not understand how torn you feel right now and may be happy to help you if asked…

The good news is that you are preparing now and have time to explore some ideas! You have 3-4 months to strategies. 

Best Regards,


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My niece has two children. Her youngest is 8 months old. She also works full-time (she owns her own gymnastics and cheerleading business and travels as a judge for national events), when we were eating lunch today, I noticed she was wearing black!!! :uhoh: She didn't have any dog hair on her! How did she do that? 

She has one beautiful Golden, we have two and two cats. I also did daycare years ago and had a cat and a dog. It can be done. It's work, but you can do it.

My niece gives her Golden a buzz cut. However, I was just there to feed and let him out and he had a glorius coat!:doh: I don't even remember seeing dust bunnies. It could be I'm accustomed to them. Don't know.

I hope you can work this out. They have some wonderful programs for people with dogs and babies on the way. It's not a solution for having a clean house though. 

I can share this, I've known children who have grown up in a near sterile environment who become ill all the time. Seems like those exposed to more things, sometimes have less problems. 

Congrats on your baby. I sure hope you can come up with a solution.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

I agree with what everyone has said. I have always had a dog and many cats while my baby was growing up. He doesn't have any allergies and loves animals. I believe living with them helps to strengthen our immune systems, plus teaches children to care and empathize with other living things. We're better for having our beloved pets. You have the best breed as far as having a dog that's gentle around your baby. I do have to vaccum almost every day, with Kirby and my three cats, plus we, the people here (!), track in dirt. It can be done. I would not get rid of the dogs if I were you. Children and dogs are meant to be together!! (I have a Kirby vac and it has lasted forever! I sweep, too, sometimes, as we have all hardwood floors. Sometimes, all I have to do is pick a few hairballs that are rolling around, and I'm done cleaning for the day!)


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

*Please don't have your dogs living outside* - for most Goldens that is not something they will enjoy. They are meant to be with the family. I don't believe in making dogs live outdoors at all. I think it's unfair to the dogs. That being said, it sounds like you love them and want the best for them - my advice to you would be to find a rescue to take them - if you need help, pls PM me or email me at [email protected] and I will help you find a rescue. I know it's hard - but there are families out there who are waiting for rescue Goldens - and I am sure your dogs would be a wonderful addition to someone's home!

Good luck - hope to hear from you!

Lisa


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

One other thing...I have SIX dogs - 3 of which are Goldens and I do not have a problem with a dirty house. It is cleaned once a week top to bottom and I vac. in-between and not every day. Will you find a few stray hairs? Sure - are there tumbleweeds blowing across the floor?? Absolutely not. My dogs go outside to play but are not outside all day - the only muddy part of them is their paws when the weather is really wet, but I also have great mats from LL Bean (Waterhog mats...highly rec. them!) I don't know how your guys spend their day - but to be bringing in that much dirt and hair sounds like there may be something going on with them...do they get groomed regularly? That can help. Are they super messy when outside or swimming a lot? Just trying to get a picture of the problem.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

WAIT A SECOND, don't get rid of your dogs...

Do you know that their are many MANY studies showing that babies and children that grow up in a house with animals are actually LESS likely to develop allergies and such because they are exposed at a young age.

If you truly do not think you can meet their needs, you should consider giving them to a golden rescue group (not a kill shelter) but think this through first. I only have one golden but I also have a cat and I vacum and dust once a week, and sweep when needed, and my house is clean, I am a neat person. My house, the way it is now, will be the way it is when I have a baby. If the baby starts to learn to crawl, and I notice a dustbunny or golden furball, I'll just run and pick it up--but I can't imagine getting rid of the dog over it or putting him outside.

I commend you for thinking this through and asking advice, but if you do decide to get rid of your two, please please please please make sure you surrender them to a golden retriever rescue group and not a kill shelter.

What part of the country are you in? I ask b/c I can tell you what golden groups are in your area.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> My niece has two children. Her youngest is 8 months old. She also works full-time (she owns her own gymnastics and cheerleading business and travels as a judge for national events), when we were eating lunch today, I noticed she was wearing black!!! :uhoh: She didn't have any dog hair on her! How did she do that?
> 
> She has one beautiful Golden, we have two and two cats. I also did daycare years ago and had a cat and a dog. It can be done. It's work, but you can do it.
> 
> ...


Kim is dead on about the sterile en'vt; studies show that kids who grow up with (not a filthy home) but a normal home with animals, etc. are actually healthier and less likely to develop allergies. It's true!


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

Not having children myself I can not really contribute to the dilema except that we have a rescue in ohio and we get a lot of inquiries about our goldens from the New England states. I am very positive if it comes to finding them a good home will will have no problem where you live. They have been inside since babies so they are use to it and if they suddenly have to stay outside I would think it would make for some very sad furbies.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

sholley said:


> Not having children myself I can not really contribute to the dilema except that we have a rescue in ohio and we get a lot of inquiries about our goldens from the New England states. I am very positive if it comes to finding them a good home will will have no problem where you live. They have been inside since babies so they are use to it and if they suddenly have to stay outside I would think it would make for some very sad furbies.


With which group do you work?


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*No advice but..*

I live in Maryland also and have 6 cats and one golden, work full time in law enforcement, and rachel does not suffer with the weather here in maryland...she loves it....she loves the slush...just rinse the paws or towel them before coming in....yes, I use my vacuum a lot but no hair balls in the corner


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> With which group do you work?


Brown Animal Rescue/Noah's Ark Animal Shelter we are located east of Cincinnati


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

I have 2 goldens in the house, and yes I go nuts with the hair sometimes. Your hormones are probably making it worse for you. Make sure to brush them, and also make sure to vaccuum, like everyone else said. But do you have an air purifier? They help alot, get a big one for your main living area, and then a room size one for the baby's room, they make great low white noise that will help your baby sleep longer too. Also, I am not opposed to a dog run outside for part time purpose. I have considered the thought myself because I feel so guilty leaving them in their crates all day long, (we live in friendly neighborhood, I wouldn't have to worry about anyone bothering them. We plan to put it up soon, with an insulated dog house. they will only be outside part time though because I would miss them horribly. But I thought when we are gone they might be happier in the run instead of the crates, they would sleep in the house at night of course. I mean, why waste all that housebreaking? Good luck!!


----------



## crnp2001 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Please think about it...*

You have received excellent advice from everyone. As a nurse practitioner in OB-GYN, I counsel patients about this issue at least weekly.

I would just like to add that your baby will NOT be mobile or on the ground for several months after she/he is born. We put a blanket down on the floor when my boys had "floor time," and our first Golden learned to stay off of the blanket. She interacted well with them, and they are very healthy kids.

One thing to make sure you do with cleaning is to use a dampened mop and dustrag. Dry mopping will just stir things up and move hair tumbleweeds around. I find it easiest to hook up my vacuum tools and suction out corners of rooms, rather than use the mop, etc. I vacuum two rooms by the outside door daily, as they have the most tracked-in grass, etc., but the rest of the house is left go for weekly cleaning.

I also agree with daily brushing, if possible, and a good undercoat rake. It makes all the difference.

Good luck and congratulations on your upcoming new arrival!  

~Kim~


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I have 2 Goldens at the present time. There was a time when I had 3 adults and 9 puppies! Even with the 12 of them my house was clean! Sure there is bound to be hair - after all they are Goldens and they do shed. Right now with the 2 I vac. every other day and that will soon be daily when the begin to blow winter coat. I groom weekly or more often if they have been out more and this seems to be adaquate. As i said, my house is clean - no doggy smell! I have successfully raised dogs and kids at the same time and have not had any problems with either. Babies are very resilient and will do fine in a household with 2 dogs, providing you keep the dogs and the house clean.

Congratulations on your expected little one!

JAzzys Mom


----------



## Jcnbarb4RN (Mar 13, 2007)

Congrats on your new baby on the way! But I have to say "Don't do it"! Don't give your goldens away. I have experienced the very same thing you are going through, however I already had 3 children and I was expecting my 4th baby and was on bed rest at the time. The dog that we did give up was a GOLDEN. My very first golden. It was the most horrible thing I've ever went through. We had a English Springer Spaniel and the golden which we got when he was 8 weeks old. My husband let the golden go because I was bed rest for the rest of the time before I had the baby. I have regretted it ever since. I now have ( The sprnger spaniel died of old age ) a chocolate lab and we are raising her with 3 of our kids still living at home. We just vacumed a lot and sweep up the dirt she brings in. I think you'll be much happier and emotionally feel better by placing the dogs outside in a nice dog house or keeping them from the nursery part of the house. You'll be glad you didn't give them away. I do understand your dilema though, because we went through it firsthand. I wish you the best of luck with the new baby and your lovely goldens!

Don't give up!

Barb


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

When my first baby was born, I had 2 German Shepherds, 1 Great Pyrenees, 2 Himalayans, 1 short haired cat, and an indoor rabbit. Yes, we did have lots or fur, still do. I was so afraid about the same thing. I talked to a pediatric allergist, and he told me my children would have less chance of severe allergies, etc.

We do vaccuum everyday, but once you have a toddler, you are going to have to vaccuum frequently anyhow because of Cheerios, etc.

My children are healthier than most, when we do go in to the pediatricians, my doctor always comments on how they do not see them very often. There is more of a chance of your children getting sick by going into a grocery store or church because contageous people still go grocery shopping and to church, than from your pets.

My brother has three daughters without pets, and I feel they are missing out in one the best gifts a parent can give their children.

I now have three daughters myself, and will always have a home filled with pets. Although there is the occasional fur in the grilled cheese sandwich, it will not kill the them. Baby gates allowed me to control situations of when I did not want the dogs around my kids, or to keep the living room rug clean for a day. I also put up a nice kennel outside, partially covered. On nice days, they stayed out there, but they always came in at night, when the weather got too cold, too hot or too wet, or when they just wanted to be with their family. 

When you are a first time mother, you always are thinking that everything is bad for your babies. The truth is they are a lot hardier than we give them credit for. Congratulations and good luck.


----------



## leeloo_735 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi sachac..
Thanks for your post. To answer your question. When we got the dogs, we never thought we would have children. We've been married four and a half years and it seemed perfect just us and the puppies. But then we decided that we wanted to have kids. So now we have to find a way to have it all...


----------



## leeloo_735 (Apr 8, 2007)

justmejanis said:


> I really don't know what to say in terms of help. I have three dogs, I clean all the time. My house is usually VERY clean. It is a lot of work, I know! You could try completely leaving them out of the nursey for a start. Just ban them from that room. Also if you brush them, outside, frequesnly this should help with the hair indoors as well. It is cold here too and even in winter I take them out to brush them. Do you have a garage? You could try brushing them out there in the winter months.
> 
> I also use a carpet powder for pet hair. It cuts down on the static and makes the hair much easier to vacuum up. Maybe you could try that too.
> 
> ...


We even got rid of the carpet throughout the whole house. We thought it would hold less dust and hair. We now have pergo flooring and tile. It's still a lot of work but at least now I can tell where the hair is...


----------



## leeloo_735 (Apr 8, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I have three dogs in an apartment and my place is very clean. There are no wads of dog hair rolling around, and it's certainly not dirty in here. I'm not saying this to be a jerk- I am saying it because I know for a fact you can keep your pups and have them grow with your baby (congrats by the way!).
> 
> If you think the weather is bad there, try Florida. I have lived in Maryland and Florida
> 
> ...


We have been thinking about moving to Florida too! So funny you should suggest that. We really want our dogs to be able to spend more time outside. And Maryland it's just not doing it for us.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

leeloo_735 said:


> We even got rid of the carpet throughout the whole house. We thought it would hold less dust and hair. We now have pergo flooring and tile. It's still a lot of work but at least now I can tell where the hair is...


Part of me says you made a commitment to these dogs and you should honor that commitment, even though things are going to get busier for you and will be more difficult to stay on top of the cleaning.

The other part of me doesn't want to see the dogs living outside, that's not fair to them at all. I think you would truly be honoring your commitment to them only if you either kept them and made it work OR gave them to a responsible golden rescue group. Is there a chance you wouldn't give them to a rescue group? I haven't heard you respond to that advice yet. I volunteer with a golden rescue group and now all too well about the numbers of dogs euthanized in shelters, so my main concern would be that they go to a breed specific rescue group, are you familiar with any in your area?

I am sympathetic to your position but am concerned about the dog's welfare. I am also impressed that you are seeking out help so please don't feel that I'm attacking you in any way.


----------



## leeloo_735 (Apr 8, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I agree that it IS possible to keep indoor dogs w/o feeling like your house is a mess. As for all the hair everywhere, that can be greatly reduced by regular brushing.
> 
> I personally am not a fan of outdoor only dogs. They are social pack animals and when we make them outdoor dogs, we ostracize them from their pack and that can be very hard on them. And I really don't think it's fair to do this to dogs that have spent the first three years of their lives inside as part of the family.
> 
> ...


I know you're not being a jerk  I agree with you completely. I just really needed to hear other people's experiences with dogs and babies. 

In my house we never had animals growing up, and I would really love it for my kids to have memories of the dogs and all that stuff..

And you are absolutely right about me not going outside... I hate the cold and pretty much don't leave the house unless it's for work or if I have to... so I think that I wouldn't spend that much time with them if they lived outside.
That's why when I think about it I don't know what to do, because if I really love my dogs the way I think I do... then I have to do what's best for them even if it breaks my heart, right?


----------



## leeloo_735 (Apr 8, 2007)

Jud said:


> I find your post quite upsetting. There is going to be a new baby in the family any day and I don't intend to get rid of my two Golden Retrievers. Babies are not that fragile and Maryland isn't that bad.


So I take it, you like clean everyday also? 

Don't judge me, I'm just trying to get some advice. I work mostly 10+ hours a day and sometimes I don't have the time or the energy to come home and clean the whole house before I start dinner.

And maybe I just haven't had a nice experience in MD. I'm only here because I'm in the military and have no other choice.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

leeloo_735 said:


> I know you're not being a jerk  I agree with you completely. I just really needed to hear other people's experiences with dogs and babies.
> 
> In my house we never had animals growing up, and I would really love it for my kids to have memories of the dogs and all that stuff..
> 
> ...


I would say that if you already envision yourself putting them outside all the time and not including them in your 'new life with the baby', than you need to surrender them to a golden rescue group who can responsibly place them in a new home. This is a final act of love and responsibility that you could do for them b/c it would ensure they don't end up in a medical research facility, with an irresponsible owner, at a breeding facility, or being euthanized. Sorry to be so passionate about this, but these are realities that you do need to be aware of.

There are people on this board that can tell you if you are dealing with a responsible rescue group (Sunshine Goldens for one). But, you should look for a group that will do some sort of interview, vet check, and home visit before placing your dogs. I would also say that if your two need to be placed together, you should let them know that.

Placing a 'free to good home' ad can have dangerous and even deadly consequences for your beloved goldens, please read this: Companion Animals: Why "Free To Good Home" Ads Are A Bad Idea

I can give you a million more reasons to go with a golden rescue group but the above is a huge one by itself.


----------



## leeloo_735 (Apr 8, 2007)

marshab1 said:


> I took my golden to Petsmart and they gave her a trim. They did not shave her but they did pull out a lot of the undercoat that was going to be coming out and they just kind of evened her coat out. It has been a month and I still only vacuum twice a week. And she very seldom gets brushed because she doesn't really like it.
> 
> And something else to keep in mind. Babies do not have to live in a sterile environment. They are going to be exposed to dirt and stuff anyways. If the worst they have to deal with is og hair and dirt coming off the dogs then you are ahead of a lot of people. Keep them out of the baby's room if you want. Maybe buy a Furminator, I hear they work great.


I looked into the the Furminator thing but I haven't really heard of anyone that has done it. Other than how expensive it is.


----------



## leeloo_735 (Apr 8, 2007)

Chaucer and Mom said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can imagine how hard it is to picture a baby and your two hairy guys. But I agree with a number of the posts above. Brush them regularly. Look at PetSmart for some stuff you can rub on their coats that helps eliminate some of their shedding. I actually think it works.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot... 
I don't know if I could give them up. I think I would hold interviews, background investigations, credit checks... all kinds of things to see who deserves my puppies!


----------



## leeloo_735 (Apr 8, 2007)

Brandy's Mom said:


> I've seen newspaper reports of studies that say if you expose your baby to allergens early in life, they will develop a higher tolerance to them. In other words, having the dogs around will help him/her avoid having dog-related allergies.
> 
> Have you spoken with your pediatrician about your concerns?


I haven't talked to the doctors about the dogs.
I've read a lot about it and posting here, has been very helpful. I guess I'm going into "nesting mode" and being a first time mom, I'm freaking out about it.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

leeloo_735 said:


> Thanks a lot...
> I don't know if I could give them up. I think I would hold interviews, background investigations, credit checks... all kinds of things to see who deserves my puppies!


Surrender them to a golden rescue group, it is the most responsible way to make sure they end up in homes with people who will take care of their medical, physical, and emotional needs. I am so impressed with the golden rescue group I work with and the countless others that exist across the country. If you knew all the work they did to properly place a dog, you wouldn't even think about trying to do it yourself. Please read my above posts.


----------



## leeloo_735 (Apr 8, 2007)

marshab1 said:


> also something to think about a friend of mine is a pediatric nurse in our NICU. She knows what type of an environment a baby needs to be in. When her first child was born they had 3 shelties and 3 cats. When she got pregnant with her second they added a cat. When he was born they added a lab to the mix. When she got pregnant the 3 rd time they got a bigger house with land and added another lab to the mix and 2 cats. I was at their house just a couple of weeks ago. They now have the 3 shelties, 2 labs, a rottweiler, a mix of who knows what, and a yorkie. They have 7 cats, 3 hamsters and 3 guinea pigs. These are all inside animals. None of them sleep outside. they have free roam of the house. The house isn't the cleanest. And it's not the way I'd want to live. But the children are 7, 9, & 11. they are healthy and happy. And the animals are healthy and happy. And that's what is really important.


Wow, that's a lot of animals...


----------



## leeloo_735 (Apr 8, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> I've heard of recent studies to the effect that too much clean is actually not good for growing babies and children. Children need exposure to dirt and allergens to develop healthy immune systems. You don't necessarily want your child eating off the floor but I really wouldn't stress too much about not having a ultra clean house.
> 
> Maybe you could hire a housekeeper to come in once a week to spruce things up a bit?


It'd be awesome if I could have a housekeeper!

Then I'd have Rusty, Rocco, a boxer and a couple parrots....


----------



## leeloo_735 (Apr 8, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> Please remember that your hormones and emotions are on full scream right about now....your body and mind are preparing for a BAAABBBYY...Your increased desire to protect, provide and defend is perfectly normal....
> 
> The 'all or nothing' feelings tell me that you are feeling a bit overwhelmed...(I have to get rid of the dogs or I will never have a clean house again and my baby will be filthy and I will always feel sick).
> Most of us that have given birth…if we close our eyes and remember back – can remember going through the ‘nothing is just-right’ for the baby…… If I had to guess, the dogs are probably not the only thing that are overwhelming you right now…
> ...


I really appreciate your post.
I do feel like it's all or nothing, and that in itself makes me feel really guilty. My husband helps me a lot, and I have to give him kudos for having so much patience.


----------



## leeloo_735 (Apr 8, 2007)

Kimm said:


> My niece has two children. Her youngest is 8 months old. She also works full-time (she owns her own gymnastics and cheerleading business and travels as a judge for national events), when we were eating lunch today, I noticed she was wearing black!!! :uhoh: She didn't have any dog hair on her! How did she do that?
> 
> She has one beautiful Golden, we have two and two cats. I also did daycare years ago and had a cat and a dog. It can be done. It's work, but you can do it.
> 
> ...


Yeah, how did she do that?

I don't even buy black clothes anymore.


----------



## leeloo_735 (Apr 8, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> One other thing...I have SIX dogs - 3 of which are Goldens and I do not have a problem with a dirty house. It is cleaned once a week top to bottom and I vac. in-between and not every day. Will you find a few stray hairs? Sure - are there tumbleweeds blowing across the floor?? Absolutely not. My dogs go outside to play but are not outside all day - the only muddy part of them is their paws when the weather is really wet, but I also have great mats from LL Bean (Waterhog mats...highly rec. them!) I don't know how your guys spend their day - but to be bringing in that much dirt and hair sounds like there may be something going on with them...do they get groomed regularly? That can help. Are they super messy when outside or swimming a lot? Just trying to get a picture of the problem.


Our yard is not the best and there is a big patch of dirt where an above-ground pool used to be that always gets really muddy when it rains. So when it rains or snows, they don't go outside at all except to do their stuff and come back in.

We built a dog house for them and they haven't even used it. They don't go near it or in it at all.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

leeloo_735 said:


> Our yard is not the best and there is a big patch of dirt where an above-ground pool used to be that always gets really muddy when it rains. So when it rains or snows, they don't go outside at all except to do their stuff and come back in.
> 
> We built a dog house for them and they haven't even used it. They don't go near it or in it at all.


We have had some muddy patches in our yard that proved annoying. We re-seeded the lawn and use a four step annual program for the lawn now and we no longer have those issues. Might be something to try (we did it ourselves)


----------



## leeloo_735 (Apr 8, 2007)

GoldenShamus said:


> WAIT A SECOND, don't get rid of your dogs...
> 
> Do you know that their are many MANY studies showing that babies and children that grow up in a house with animals are actually LESS likely to develop allergies and such because they are exposed at a young age.
> 
> ...


I would NEVER give my dogs up to a kill shelter. I don't think they should even be legal. 

Thanks for your post.


----------



## leeloo_735 (Apr 8, 2007)

Wrigleysmom said:


> I have 2 goldens in the house, and yes I go nuts with the hair sometimes. Your hormones are probably making it worse for you. Make sure to brush them, and also make sure to vaccuum, like everyone else said. But do you have an air purifier? They help alot, get a big one for your main living area, and then a room size one for the baby's room, they make great low white noise that will help your baby sleep longer too. Also, I am not opposed to a dog run outside for part time purpose. I have considered the thought myself because I feel so guilty leaving them in their crates all day long, (we live in friendly neighborhood, I wouldn't have to worry about anyone bothering them. We plan to put it up soon, with an insulated dog house. they will only be outside part time though because I would miss them horribly. But I thought when we are gone they might be happier in the run instead of the crates, they would sleep in the house at night of course. I mean, why waste all that housebreaking? Good luck!!


Thanks,
I also think that if they're spending the day alone while we're at work inside the house, I might as well let them use their energy on a run while we're not here. 

I hadn't thought about the air purifier thing. Thanks!


----------



## leeloo_735 (Apr 8, 2007)

crnp2001 said:


> You have received excellent advice from everyone. As a nurse practitioner in OB-GYN, I counsel patients about this issue at least weekly.
> 
> I would just like to add that your baby will NOT be mobile or on the ground for several months after she/he is born. We put a blanket down on the floor when my boys had "floor time," and our first Golden learned to stay off of the blanket. She interacted well with them, and they are very healthy kids.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kim!


----------



## leeloo_735 (Apr 8, 2007)

Jcnbarb4RN said:


> Congrats on your new baby on the way! But I have to say "Don't do it"! Don't give your goldens away. I have experienced the very same thing you are going through, however I already had 3 children and I was expecting my 4th baby and was on bed rest at the time. The dog that we did give up was a GOLDEN. My very first golden. It was the most horrible thing I've ever went through. We had a English Springer Spaniel and the golden which we got when he was 8 weeks old. My husband let the golden go because I was bed rest for the rest of the time before I had the baby. I have regretted it ever since. I now have ( The sprnger spaniel died of old age ) a chocolate lab and we are raising her with 3 of our kids still living at home. We just vacumed a lot and sweep up the dirt she brings in. I think you'll be much happier and emotionally feel better by placing the dogs outside in a nice dog house or keeping them from the nursery part of the house. You'll be glad you didn't give them away. I do understand your dilema though, because we went through it firsthand. I wish you the best of luck with the new baby and your lovely goldens!
> 
> Don't give up!
> 
> Barb


Thanks so much. It makes me feel a lot better that other people have survived this that I'm going through.


----------



## leeloo_735 (Apr 8, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> When my first baby was born, I had 2 German Shepherds, 1 Great Pyrenees, 2 Himalayans, 1 short haired cat, and an indoor rabbit. Yes, we did have lots or fur, still do. I was so afraid about the same thing. I talked to a pediatric allergist, and he told me my children would have less chance of severe allergies, etc.
> 
> We do vaccuum everyday, but once you have a toddler, you are going to have to vaccuum frequently anyhow because of Cheerios, etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! I was so afraid to mention the hair in the food thing. No one else had! Glad you did though!


----------



## leeloo_735 (Apr 8, 2007)

GoldenShamus said:


> Part of me says you made a commitment to these dogs and you should honor that commitment, even though things are going to get busier for you and will be more difficult to stay on top of the cleaning.
> 
> The other part of me doesn't want to see the dogs living outside, that's not fair to them at all. I think you would truly be honoring your commitment to them only if you either kept them and made it work OR gave them to a responsible golden rescue group. Is there a chance you wouldn't give them to a rescue group? I haven't heard you respond to that advice yet. I volunteer with a golden rescue group and now all too well about the numbers of dogs euthanized in shelters, so my main concern would be that they go to a breed specific rescue group, are you familiar with any in your area?
> 
> I am sympathetic to your position but am concerned about the dog's welfare. I am also impressed that you are seeking out help so please don't feel that I'm attacking you in any way.


I don't feel that you are attacking me at all 
I would never give up my dogs unless I knew that they were going to be loved more than I love them.

I volunteer for the SPCA and it's so sad to go there. I also worked at PetSmart for over eight months and do know how to seek out the rescue group if I had to. I really appreciate your help


----------



## leeloo_735 (Apr 8, 2007)

GoldenShamus said:


> I would say that if you already envision yourself putting them outside all the time and not including them in your 'new life with the baby', than you need to surrender them to a golden rescue group who can responsibly place them in a new home. This is a final act of love and responsibility that you could do for them b/c it would ensure they don't end up in a medical research facility, with an irresponsible owner, at a breeding facility, or being euthanized. Sorry to be so passionate about this, but these are realities that you do need to be aware of.
> 
> There are people on this board that can tell you if you are dealing with a responsible rescue group (Sunshine Goldens for one). But, you should look for a group that will do some sort of interview, vet check, and home visit before placing your dogs. I would also say that if your two need to be placed together, you should let them know that.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't give my dogs up unless I knew they were going to stay together and that they're going to be better off with someone else than with me. I think I've already said this, but short of background investigations and interviews and credit checks... I would do EVERYTHING I have to to make sure they would be ok.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

leeloo_735 said:


> Yeah, how did she do that?
> 
> I don't even buy black clothes anymore.


I have no clue! I should have asked her today. I was at the gym baby-sitting. I love black clothing! However... Actually, Citiknits is great in black. So are my Susan Graver black pants. It's all about the Lycra!  

I have to find a photoshow of my front and backyard last year. We had to have our septic tank removed and they dug up most of the backyard and along the front. Talk about dirt! We survived though.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My Mom was Australian city girl, her family had never owned a pet, she marries an American sailor during WWII and he is a farm boy from Texas. Mom & i came over after the war and we lived my dad's parents for a year. There were dogs, cats, chickens, hogs, horses, a rabbit and a cow. Mom was terrified i would get sick (I had just turned a year old) becuae i would not keep my hands off the dogs, cats, rabbit, or chickens when i could catch them. She was afraid for me to go to the barn with my Dad or grandpa, terrified of me being pu on the h orse, etc. Well, i never got sick, and by the time my brother arrived about one and half years later, we were in our own place--with dogs, cats, chickens, mules, hogs and cow. Mom no longer worried about the dogs licking me in the face, me handling them and then putting my hands in my mouth, etc. True, all animals were outdoor, but us kids couldn't have spent much more time with them had then been inside dogs and cats (English Setters and Pointers.) By the time the 5th one arrived, i think Mom would have been worried if he had not been all over the animals--and by then my setter was kept inside.

I have also read the studies about kids being much better off by being around dogs/cats/etc, and also being allowed to get dirty. When my youngst granddaugher was born 4 years ago, she come home to 3 indoor dogs, a short haired lab mix, a very long haired lab mix, and a shorthaired unknown what kind mix. 

My three goldens are in the house and I don't clean as much as i u se to as i get very tired very easy. But i wouldn't have it any other way--i want them with me.


----------



## leeloo_735 (Apr 8, 2007)

I really appreciate everyone's comments. They have been really reassuring to me. After reading from other people that it is normal for me to feel this way, I am feeling a lot more positive about the whole situation.

I just want to make sure that everyone knows that I:
- would never give up the dogs unless I absolutely have to
- would NEVER give them up to a kill shelter
- would never separate them
- did know they were going to shed a lot before I bought them
- wasn't planning on having kids
- do spend a lot of time and effort finding out what's best for them
- absolutely adore my dogs and that is the reason I am seeking other people's opinion and help

I'm not a bad dog owner, I just have never had a baby and a dog in the same house. And I want what's best for ALL of them, Rusty, Rocco and baby.

Thanks,
leeloo_735


----------



## TRISTANSMOM (Feb 26, 2007)

I myself have two goldens. Yes there is hair as Lincoln sheds enough to make a whole dog, I think. We adopted Lincoln last summer from Rescue. Lincoln was a product of being left outside. Needless to say he was left to his own devices and was not socialized well and he bit the landscaper in his previous home. In my experience goldens are family dogs that just want to be near you and at least my guys always want to know where I am. I could never imagine my home without them. I understand your concern about the house being clean for yourself and your baby but, there are many options. How often are they groomed? My guys go every six weeks and they get brushed in between. I know that you are probably feeling very overwhelmed but, I think you should give it a try when the baby arrives. I vaccum constantly and swifer to but, like I said I couldn't imagine coming home to an empty house. My husband also takes them for a long walk on the weekends to I can clean the house. The weather will never be perfect no matter where you live. If you do did decide to surrender your dogs please find them a proper home that if possible will take them both as they probably are bonded. Good luck, I really hope that your boys get to stay with you!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

See if you can find this program in your area. It's called Dogs & Storks. They offered this program at the training facility we went to and I thought it was a great idea!
dogsandstorks.com


familypaws.com


----------



## Saxon'sMom (Feb 27, 2007)

Hang in there!It is absolutely true that babies who are exposed to both cats and dogs during their early years have fewer alergies. There is research to back thisup. All the advice you've been given is good and all of it seems doable. Please remember your baby will be growing up with dirt in spite of your best efforts! I can think of nothing better for a child than a dog (especially a golden). Yes, you will have to be creative and resourceful to make it work, but believe me, it is possible. I do agree with the person who wrote that if you turn these dogs into outside dogs you will not give them even minimum attention once the baby is here. Good luck in your decision.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

leeloo_735 said:


> I really appreciate everyone's comments. They have been really reassuring to me. After reading from other people that it is normal for me to feel this way, I am feeling a lot more positive about the whole situation.
> 
> I just want to make sure that everyone knows that I:
> - would never give up the dogs unless I absolutely have to
> ...


I commend you for thinking the whole situation through now and not when the babies arrive and you are sleep deprived, etc. 
I really do think you deserve credit for trying to plan in advance; hopefully in the end, you will be able to maintain harmony with both the dogs and the baby. We'll be here to support you.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

golden&hovawart said:


> I can understand yr dilemna!.
> If you build a nice insolated dog house with a run.Your dogs will be alright but they will need,to still, spend a lot of time with you and the baby so that they don't get jealous.
> Dogs can live,very happily,outside if they get enough walks and socialization.They will be happier outside than given away if you give them the time of day.
> I have 2 kids and 2 long-hair dogs and hair can be found,everywhere,if not vaccumed,regularly.
> Good-luck and keep us posted.


Please please please find your dogs a new home before you make them live outside. You livein Maryland, which borders my state. It gets cold. Goldens need to be with their pack, just like all dogs. I have 3 dogs and I would feel perfectly comfortable letting a baby crawl all over my floor. I also have 6 cats, and right now I also have 5, 7 week old foster kittens. Not to brag, but my house is spotless. I clean all the time. I have a constant stream of people at my house when I have foster kittens, and all are completely baffled that I have 6 permanent cats, along with 3 dogs. Unless you see them, you would never know they were there (unless you trip over a tennis ball


----------



## leeloo_735 (Apr 8, 2007)

Kimm said:


> See if you can find this program in your area. It's called Dogs & Storks. They offered this program at the training facility we went to and I thought it was a great idea!
> dogsandstorks.com
> 
> 
> familypaws.com


That is awesome, thanks a lot!


----------



## leeloo_735 (Apr 8, 2007)

*Photo*

This is a picture of Rocco during his first snowfall about three years ago.


----------



## leeloo_735 (Apr 8, 2007)

This is Rusty, sitting long enough for me to take a picture.


----------



## Mandyjac (Apr 5, 2007)

Awww...the baby's going to LOVE them!!! They are beautiful dogs. Congrats on the baby!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*If you would like...*

Leeloo, feel free to PM me anytime! I always like having people close by, depending where in maryland you live perhaps we can meet up some time?


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

leeloo_735 said:


> I wouldn't give my dogs up unless I knew they were going to stay together and that they're going to be better off with someone else than with me. I think I've already said this, but short of background investigations and interviews and credit checks... I would do EVERYTHING I have to to make sure they would be ok.


 
Our group takes bonded pairs all the time and we always place them together. A good GR rescue group has so many things in place to not only ensure adopters are wonderful but to match the right dogs to the right home. Please consider a rescue if you do decide to give them up. I do this all the time and I know how hard it is for people. I have yet to have someone NOT feel comforable and assured their dogs will go to a wonderful home.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

leeloo_735 said:


> This is Rusty, sitting long enough for me to take a picture.


 
Your dogs are gorgeous! Whatever you decide to do - know you have a big group of us here to lean on for support!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I feel like an intruder here as I'm a guy and this seems like a "women's only" thread but I'm going to risk it... after scanning this thread I gotta ask what your husband's feelings on this are... Surely he must have some feelings about/for these dogs.

My wife likes to keep a very clean house (I swear its the German in her) and though we only have one Golden now (another one's coming next month, whoopie!) we don't have any hair problems... never have and most of the house is carpeted. There is not a room in our housse where Sidney is not allowed to go either. I brush Sidney a couple times a week and daily during shedding (like now) but I never spend more than 5 minutes brushing him. My wife does a quick vaccum and sweep once or twice a week and even gets me to do it sometimes. But that's it... we don't have a hair problem, and we had a real hairy monster (an American Eskimo) before Sidney, again no hair problem. I think all that's required is a good diet and regular 5-minute brushings.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Just remember that all of your kids (furry and human) could never, ever, ever ask for better siblings than one another.


----------



## Brittany (Jul 24, 2006)

I understand why you're concerned.......Your baby is more important than your dogs, and I'm glad you're keeping that in perspective. 
There is absolutely nothing wrong with keeping your dogs outside. Dogs were meant to be pack animals, but they were not designed to be inside, so physically, they'll be fine outside. I live in Minnesota, (right now we have 6 inches of snow......ARGH! ) and my dogs have thick beautiful coats to keep them warm.
Looking forward to baby pictures! 

Brittany


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Brittany said:


> I understand why you're concerned.......Your baby is more important than your dogs, and I'm glad you're keeping that in perspective.
> There is absolutely nothing wrong with keeping your dogs outside. Dogs were meant to be pack animals, but they were not designed to be inside, so physically, they'll be fine outside. I live in Minnesota, (right now we have 6 inches of snow......ARGH! ) and my dogs have thick beautiful coats to keep them warm.
> Looking forward to baby pictures!
> 
> Brittany


 
please tell me you're not serious. I'm not saying anyone should put their dog before their children (which is why I don't have children), but come on...dogs are pack animals, and humans are there packs. And HUMANS domesticated dogs. Dogs are not wolves. Wolves are wild animals, golden retrievers are not. It just makes me wonder why someone even bothers to join a pet forum if they make their dogs live outside. You should get your butt of the computer and go spend some time with your poor dogs. I would like to find just one reputable golden breeder who would not have a fit if they found out a puppy they sold was confined to the backyard. Dogs are not yard ornaments. Unless you live outside in the yard, an outside dog does NOT get as much attention as an inside dog, I don't care what excuse you have.


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Easy there...


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

personally I could have never ever parted with my dogs. When I was pregnate with my daughter many years back my first child we had to sell our house just after she was born 8 weeks later .

I had 2 goldens & 3 cats. We could not find anywhere at all to rent as there was the olypics games on & you could not get anything to rent. so we had to move in with my mum & dad. My husband had to travel over 3 hours each day to work & my poor dogs had to be kennled with my cats for 4 months we used to go visit them. I hated leaving them in there but there was no accomodation about. As soon as we found a place to rent back then they were with us & my baby. I could never part with my babies just because I was having a baby they became the best of friends and my golden lived till he was 14 years old. My husband thought the world of them .

Please dont give them up. we have all had babies & dogs they will all be fine


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Here's a recommended book for you:

And Baby Makes Four by Penny Scott-Fox. It's written by a dog trainer and mother and is all about how to prepare the dogs for the arrival of baby.

You can get it on Amazon.com.

-Stephanie


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

I was just looking back at an old photo album of when my daughter was born (she's 13 now.) Our golden, Max, was in so many of those pictures, laying next to her, giving her strange looks when she cried. He was gentle and loving -- and I never did have to pick up cheerios off the floor with a golden vacuum just waiting for the baby to throw him a treat.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I think you have gotten a lot of really great advice here. I hope whatever decision you make we have helped a bit.

I sincerely hope you are able to keep the dogs. They really make a perfect blend with children. I do not believe it has to be one or the other. You can successfully have both under one roof. I understand this is overwhelming right now. Most of us have raised kids and dogs together with no problem at all. Take some time and think everything through. 

Whatever you decide, I hope it all goes well for you. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Jcnbarb4RN (Mar 13, 2007)

After reading everyone's posts, I agree that it can be done. I pray you will keep your goldens and raise your baby with them! They will all 3 give you so much JOY and memories in the future. Having dogs, cats, etc helps children love animals themselves and makes children well rounded. Not saying children who don't have pets aren't balanced, but makes it all better for them! Your son/or daughter will love having them around! I hope you will keep them! Keep your chin up and keep us informed! We all are here for you!

Barb


----------



## Levi's Mom (Mar 19, 2007)

Congratulatons!! I give you credit for reaching out to all of us here before making your decision. I can tell this is not easy for you... follow your heart... If you are crying and upset now just thinking of giving up your beautiful goldens, think about how you will actually feel once you have done so. I know you will regret it... It will be work, but it will be so worth it... You can all adapt... patients is the key here... who cares if you have fur balls... it will be a while before baby is crawling around and I bet by then you will have a great routine down that fur balls won't be a problem. The best of luck with your decision.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Brittany said:


> I understand why you're concerned.......Your baby is more important than your dogs, and I'm glad you're keeping that in perspective.
> There is absolutely nothing wrong with keeping your dogs outside. Dogs were meant to be pack animals, but they were not designed to be inside, so physically, they'll be fine outside. I live in Minnesota, (right now we have 6 inches of snow......ARGH! ) and my dogs have thick beautiful coats to keep them warm.
> Looking forward to baby pictures!
> 
> Brittany


As someone who has placed lots of other people's dogs who have been miserable because they were left outside I could NOT disagree with you more. If someone is going to leave their dogs outside - why have dogs?? Dogs are COMPANION animals - not livestock.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Dilligas said:


> Easy there...


I can see how that response would elicit emotion. There is a movement to stop dogs from being chained outside, left outside, etc. That post about it being ok really goes against some very strong core beliefs that many of us have.


----------



## Brittany (Jul 24, 2006)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> I can see how that response would elicit emotion. There is a movement to stop dogs from being chained outside, left outside, etc. That post about it being ok really goes against some very strong core beliefs that many of us have.


I don't have a problem with dogs being inside, I'm merely saying that it isn't going to kill the dog to be outside. There have been many posts on here that go against some very strong core beliefs that I have, but I let it go because everyone has a different opinion. I live in a farming community, and EVERYONE has their dogs outside. A movement is not going to change the way these people have lived for hundreds of years. 
I didn't mean to start an argument, but on this I guess we'll have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Brittany said:


> I don't have a problem with dogs being inside, I'm merely saying that it isn't going to kill the dog to be outside. There have been many posts on here that go against some very strong core beliefs that I have, but I let it go because everyone has a different opinion. I live in a farming community, and EVERYONE has their dogs outside. A movement is not going to change the way these people have lived for hundreds of years.
> I didn't mean to start an argument, but on this I guess we'll have to agree to disagree.


 
Yes you are right - on this we will disagree. I would be curious to know how many Goldens from Minnesota are surrended because they haven't done well living outside. 

Movements have changed lots of lifestyles that were thought to be ingrained in people. Just look at spay and neuter programs.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Brittany said:


> I don't have a problem with dogs being inside, I'm merely saying that it isn't going to kill the dog to be outside. There have been many posts on here that go against some very strong core beliefs that I have, but I let it go because everyone has a different opinion. I live in a farming community, and EVERYONE has their dogs outside. A movement is not going to change the way these people have lived for hundreds of years.
> I didn't mean to start an argument, but on this I guess we'll have to agree to disagree.


I am not trying to start an arguement either. However, just because "everyone" does it does not make it right. I live in a rural area as well, a ranching state. My dogs still live inside my home.

In fact, my rescue Sampson came from a ranching family. He had been a tied up, outdoor dog only. He apparently chewed through his ropes enough times to get free. He took up livestock chasing as a hobby. Apparently he was bored being confined. When a rancher threatened to shoot him, he was taken to the pound. All I can say is thank God for rescues! This wonderful boy has been with us nearly a year, and loves his indoor life. Goldens really need to live with people, not be banished to the outdoors.


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

Brittany said:


> I understand why you're concerned.......Your baby is more important than your dogs, and I'm glad you're keeping that in perspective.
> There is absolutely nothing wrong with keeping your dogs outside. Dogs were meant to be pack animals, but they were not designed to be inside, so physically, they'll be fine outside. I live in Minnesota, (right now we have 6 inches of snow......ARGH! ) and my dogs have thick beautiful coats to keep them warm.
> Looking forward to baby pictures!
> 
> Brittany


I SO disagree. Outside dogs in Minnesota? I just can't imagine that. Actually, I can't imagine 24/7 outside dogs ANYWHERE. 

MY dogs are a part of my family. Period. I would no more make them stay outside all day and God forbid, all night, than I would any other member of my family. Thick coats? THICK COATS? Ok, buy yourself the warmest THICK coat you can find and spend a January week 24/7 outside in Minnesota. 

I'm sorry ... I don't usually grow fangs and growl on GRF, but this is a very sore subject with me.


----------



## howie (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't have a baby or any children but I personally have a ton of allergies! I have to get allergy shots twice a week. I wanted a golden my whole life so I didn't think twice about it, I wanted to try and even if it made me miserable as long as it didn't kill me (like cats would) I wanted to try. Goldens were my dream dog.

Well, I got Howie and nothing. To my shock, I mean, I am a serious case. I have my Epi pen with me always. When I finally had the courage, I told my allergist and he gave me a dirty look, he said, "just make sure to keep him off your bed!" I said "okay" even though, Howie was already in my bed!

To make things worse, I am not allowed to vacuum too frequently because of my allergies. But I don't think it is filthy in our house. I brush Howie outside by the sidewalk (is that rude?) every day. And yes, we always wipe his paws if it is wet out. He gets washed weekly (or more if he swims). I cover his bed, and places he lays with sheets and pillow cases. And I wash those frequently, I think that helps. I run my fingers (I'd prefer to use a vacuum) across the seams of the stairs, and edges of the carpet (where it meets the walls) to take away where some of the hair collect.

But really, it hasn't been a problem for me, even with my severity. I think everyone gave you great advise. I too agree you should keep the dogs out of the nursery for now. 

I don't think you should get rid of them, or even putting them outside, they are family members. Unless they bite your child which I would doubt, I cannot imagine considering removing them from the family. If anything, they will add so much to your new baby's life!

Good luck!  Hang in there!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I want to add that dogs are indeed pack animals but they are _domesticated_ pack animals. IMHO, dogs looks to humans first as their pack. They want to be with humans, not running with other dogs.


----------



## Jcnbarb4RN (Mar 13, 2007)

I wanted to add as well that when I said to put them outside, I didn't mean keep them outside all day and all night. I meant maybe parts of the day and maybe some during the evening. My Chocolate Lab Mollie never stays outside all day or EVER all night. She goes out to do her business and sometimes sunbathes on the deck, but comes in after she's done. She is with me and is laying right by my feet as I type this. 

Barb


----------



## Brittany (Jul 24, 2006)

You guys are so funny......you make it sound like I leave my dogs to fend for themselves....they have to dig holes in the snow to stay warm...throw them some scraps once in a while..... Actually my dogs have their own house in the yard, and we spend a lot of time with them. 

I'm sorry for hijacking your thread, Leeloo, I really didn't mean to. I was just trying to help, but apparently my opinions are considered WRONG, so I'll just drop it. 

Brittany


----------



## Jcnbarb4RN (Mar 13, 2007)

Brittany, no one said your opinion is wrong. I would have to say that we all have different opinions on a lot of things. I personally hate the dog hair, but I vacum daily to take care of that and some may not care about the dog hair and only vacum twice a week. That said, it just means we all are different and that doesn't mean that we are right or wrong, just choose to do things differently. I think we can debate this issue of dogs living inside or outside respectively and still all get along. I would rather not have my dogs outside all the time, that's just me. I know people here in NC that beleive that dogs were meant for the outside and that's why they have thicker coats in the winter and shed it all in the spring because the summer is coming. That doesn't mean they are wrong. They just choose to have their dogs outside. If a dog is well taken care of ( given fresh water twice daily, fed, given attention and has a adequate house to live in to sleep ) then it may be alright. As long as the dog isn't left on a chain or rope which I have rescused a couple of dogs in another neighborhood we lived in years ago. Please don't feel like you've ruined the thread. People just have different opinions and if we were all the same it would be pretty boring, now wouldn't it?

Barb


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Brittany said:


> I understand why you're concerned.......Your baby is more important than your dogs, and I'm glad you're keeping that in perspective.
> There is absolutely nothing wrong with keeping your dogs outside. Dogs were meant to be pack animals, but they were not designed to be inside, so physically, they'll be fine outside. I live in Minnesota, (right now we have 6 inches of snow......ARGH! ) and my dogs have thick beautiful coats to keep them warm.
> Looking forward to baby pictures!
> 
> Brittany


I couldn't disagree with you more, goldens need to be with their people. It breaks their heart to be separated from their people. There may be certain breeds that can manage better spending a portion of their lives away from their people, but rest assured goldens are not one of them.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Off topic, but...

Although my guys live in my home, in fact, they have full access to everything. Including part of a full-size bed that I have to share with DH and at least one cat, what about breeders who use kennels? I know breeders who have their dogs outside in wonderful runs with individual shelters during the day and bring them indoors for the night. 

Ducking now.....


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Off topic, but...
> 
> Although my guys live in my home, in fact, they have full access to everything. Including part of a full-size bed that I have to share with DH and at least one cat, what about breeders who use kennels? I know breeders who have their dogs outside in wonderful runs with individual shelters during the day and bring them indoors for the night.
> 
> Ducking now.....


I understand what you are saying Kim. I do think it's different when people are outside spending most of the day with the dogs, though. Also, if the dogs are coming indoors at night.

At the end of a home visit, I was taught by a more experienced volunteer than I, to ask myself the question, would I leave my dog with this family? To a family that would keep Shamus outside all day while they lived away indoors, the answer would, unequivocally, be no. 

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, and at the end of the day, there are plenty of dogs that live outside. I have a yellow lab that lives at the end of my street in a kennel (it's a whiite house Kim, if you are ever driving by you'll most likely see him--for those that don't know Kim has a relative right around the corner from me). But, anyway, he watches Shamus and I so intently as we walk by on our daiily walks...my heart breaks for him b/c he's so lonely and he just looks at me like he wishes he were walking with us. It breaks my heart. I just don't think dogs should live outside all day (unless their owners are spending the majority of the day outside with them--it's more about the loneliness than the cold, at least for me.)


----------



## Jcnbarb4RN (Mar 13, 2007)

Another thing to consider too is that these goldens are used to being inside - so it would be a culture shock for them to all of a sudden be left outside all the time. They could become depressed easily even though they have each other and my thought too is theft. I never leave Mollie out long enough for anyone to take her and it does happen. I try my hardest to bring her in before I shower or before I go anywhere. Even as much as to take Erin to school or even picking her up. So many things can happen. 

Barb


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't leave my guys out on their own. In fact, they won't stay out without me. I go in, they come in. I go out, they go out.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I had an elkhound when my kids were babies, and I swear, one elkhound more than equals two goldens when it comes to shedding. I vacuumed every day..it was just part of the routine, the kids never suffered from any problems with the dog hair and when we moved from that house, the family that bought it told our neighbors she could not believe how clean our house was with three small kids and an elkhound. I don't remember hair ever being a problem, I only remember the kids loving Scooter, then Lucy (so I had an elkhound and a golden). Shedding is not a problem, that can be managed. The only reason to give up your goldens would be if they did not have the temperment for children. There are some goldens that don't do well with kids, but the majority do.

How exciting to be having your first child! I completely understand why you want everything to be perfect for your baby. I would have vacuumed my house daily even if I had not had a dog, there is just so much stuff that comes in on people's shoes and clothing and you have the child on the floor...the dog hair was the least of my concerns.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Eliza Doolittle


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Brittany said:


> You guys are so funny......you make it sound like I leave my dogs to fend for themselves....they have to dig holes in the snow to stay warm...throw them some scraps once in a while..... Actually my dogs have their own house in the yard, and we spend a lot of time with them.
> 
> I'm sorry for hijacking your thread, Leeloo, I really didn't mean to. I was just trying to help, but apparently my opinions are considered WRONG, so I'll just drop it.
> 
> Brittany


Probably the best idea.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Jcnbarb4RN said:


> I wanted to add as well that when I said to put them outside, I didn't mean keep them outside all day and all night. I meant maybe parts of the day and maybe some during the evening. My Chocolate Lab Mollie never stays outside all day or EVER all night. She goes out to do her business and sometimes sunbathes on the deck, but comes in after she's done. She is with me and is laying right by my feet as I type this.
> 
> Barb


Absolutely - dogs enjoy being outdoors, esp. with their people. What is not acceptable in my opinion is forcing dogs to live outdoors. I cannot begin to count the number of goldens we have had in rescue who dug out, escaped or became nuts because they were stuck outside in pens or fenced yards. I will never see that as acceptable and can't understand why anyone would have a Golden just to force it to live outside. Makes no sense to me whatsoever.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

This is a topic that has been discussed in threads past (inside/outside dogs)... and it can get a little hot. However I would much rather see a new thread dedicated to that topic started so as not to hi-jack this thread... I'd feel better about posting my thoughts there instead of in this thread... I'm afraid we might run off the original poster.

And speaking of the original poster... I'm still curious as to what your husband's thoughts and feelings are on this.


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

I agree -- let's try and get this back to the original poster's question(s).


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

monomer said:


> And speaking of the original poster... I'm still curious as to what your husband's thoughts and feelings are on this.


Good question. I had thought to ask that originally....then forgot to say it....


----------



## howie (Mar 26, 2007)

Jcnbarb4RN said:


> Brittany, no one said your opinion is wrong. I would have to say that we all have different opinions on a lot of things. I personally hate the dog hair, but I vacum daily to take care of that and some may not care about the dog hair and only vacum twice a week. That said, it just means we all are different and that doesn't mean that we are right or wrong, just choose to do things differently. I think we can debate this issue of dogs living inside or outside respectively and still all get along. I would rather not have my dogs outside all the time, that's just me. I know people here in NC that beleive that dogs were meant for the outside and that's why they have thicker coats in the winter and shed it all in the spring because the summer is coming. That doesn't mean they are wrong. They just choose to have their dogs outside. If a dog is well taken care of ( given fresh water twice daily, fed, given attention and has a adequate house to live in to sleep ) then it may be alright. As long as the dog isn't left on a chain or rope which I have rescused a couple of dogs in another neighborhood we lived in years ago. Please don't feel like you've ruined the thread. People just have different opinions and if we were all the same it would be pretty boring, now wouldn't it?
> 
> Barb


totally off subject, sorry. But it made me laugh...
"I vacuum daily to take care of that and some may not care about the dog hair and only vacuum twice a week." 

I'm probably the only weird one that thought this was hilarious. We're lucky if we vacuum, every other week!  Oops, :doh:did I just admit we are gross people? Or just lazy? Hey, before you say anything "I have a note that says I am not allowed to vacuum" :311taunt- And even if I didn't, I probably would only do it once a week! You inspire me Barb!! :smooch:


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

monomer said:


> This is a topic that has been discussed in threads past (inside/outside dogs)... and it can get a little hot. However I would much rather see a new thread dedicated to that topic started so as not to hi-jack this thread... I'd feel better about posting my thoughts there instead of in this thread... I'm afraid we might run off the original poster.
> 
> And speaking of the original poster... I'm still curious as to what your husband's thoughts and feelings are on this.


This was a possible solution for the original poster which is why it was being discussed. As for this being covered on other threads - I am new to the forum so this is the first time I have seen a suggestion of keeping Goldens outdoors.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm going to mention another take on it...You have gone thru puppyhodd with 2 goldens and all the work that entails. You know its not all the easy perfect stuff you see on TV. It is work and the teething stage is painful! 

Now can you imagine going thru all that again with a young child? There are people that do it and they will tell you it is a lt of work. But there are also a lot of breeders that will not let puppies go to homes with young children. And there are reasons for that.

I think you've got the best situation...*fully trained lovable goldens that are old enough to be settling down*, and now you are bringing a new baby into the family. They will love each other.


----------



## Jcnbarb4RN (Mar 13, 2007)

Howie,

All I am saying is we are all different. I am not the best vacumer and have to make myself get out the sweeper and run it!! I hate to clean! But...I have a clean house with 3 kids, 1 hubby, 2 grandkids, 1 dog who sheds, and 2 cockatiels who leave seed and cockatiel dust on the floor constantly! Did I say something wrong in the last post?! I feel a little picked on here! Whaaa! LoL! 

Barb


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

marshab1 said:


> I'm going to mention another take on it...You have gone thru puppyhodd with 2 goldens and all the work that entails. You know its not all the easy perfect stuff you see on TV. It is work and the teething stage is painful!
> 
> Now can you imagine going thru all that again with a young child? There are people that do it and they will tell you it is a lt of work. But there are also a lot of breeders that will not let puppies go to homes with young children. And there are reasons for that.
> 
> I think you've got the best situation...*fully trained lovable goldens that are old enough to be settling down*, and now you are bringing a new baby into the family. They will love each other.


You are right. I found it a lot easier having three adult dogs (and one of them was a rescue that entered my home unexpectedly three weeks before my daughter was born, only to go into heat the day I got home from the hospital) with a newborn, than having the three children (ages 4, 8, and 9) with a new puppy. I don't think I would recommend having a golden puppy with a child under 5 or 6 - and my children are experienced dog and cat owners. 

Your dogs will be great comfort for you during those stressful nights up with the baby. And because there are two of them, they will be able to adjust easier during the times that they will no longer have 100 percent of your attention.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> This was a possible solution for the original poster which is why it was being discussed. As for this being covered on other threads - I am new to the forum so this is the first time I have seen a suggestion of keeping Goldens outdoors.


No problem... here is an old one to get you started...
I just worry about the first time poster who is seeking advice. If they are very new to Internet forums in general, they can get scared thinking they were the cause of some flame war and end-up never posting back again. Veterans of 'free open' forums know the score and how threads can twist and turn and that's really what makes things interesting but real newbies are often so sensitive and cautious... remember your first time on an open forum?


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

monomer said:


> No problem... here is an old one to get you started...
> I just worry about the first time poster who is seeking advice. If they are very new to Internet forums in general, they can get scared thinking they were the cause of some flame war and end-up never posting back again. Veterans of 'free open' forums know the score and how threads can twist and turn and that's really what makes things interesting but real newbies are often so sensitive and cautious... remember your first time on an open forum?


 
I do - I just went with the flow.  Thanks a bunch for that old thread!


----------



## leeloo_735 (Apr 8, 2007)

monomer said:


> I feel like an intruder here as I'm a guy and this seems like a "women's only" thread but I'm going to risk it... after scanning this thread I gotta ask what your husband's feelings on this are... Surely he must have some feelings about/for these dogs.
> 
> My wife likes to keep a very clean house (I swear its the German in her) and though we only have one Golden now (another one's coming next month, whoopie!) we don't have any hair problems... never have and most of the house is carpeted. There is not a room in our housse where Sidney is not allowed to go either. I brush Sidney a couple times a week and daily during shedding (like now) but I never spend more than 5 minutes brushing him. My wife does a quick vaccum and sweep once or twice a week and even gets me to do it sometimes. But that's it... we don't have a hair problem, and we had a real hairy monster (an American Eskimo) before Sidney, again no hair problem. I think all that's required is a good diet and regular 5-minute brushings.


Well.. my husband really doesn't want to give up the dogs, and he even conviced me to wait until the baby is here and try it out for a couple of months. He really loves the dogs, but I'm the one that takes them to the groomers, the park, the vet, brushes them, trains them, cleans their ears and cleans most of the time. So decisions about the pups are usually left to me.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

leeloo_735 said:


> Well.. my husband really doesn't want to give up the dogs, and he even conviced me to wait until the baby is here and try it out for a couple of months. He really loves the dogs, but I'm the one that takes them to the groomers, the park, the vet, brushes them, trains them, cleans their ears and cleans most of the time. So decisions about the pups are usually left to me.


 
It is very hard when the burden falls mostly on you. Maybe when he realizes this is seriously stressful for you he will offer to do more of the dog-related work. My sister had a baby in December and she has 3 dogs. Her son is almost 4 months now and things with the dogs are starting to get back to normal. She was very overwhelmed with them at first - but is now more rested and feeling like her old self. She is now integrating the dogs back into more of the baby's and her activities.


----------



## leeloo_735 (Apr 8, 2007)

monomer said:


> This is a topic that has been discussed in threads past (inside/outside dogs)... and it can get a little hot. However I would much rather see a new thread dedicated to that topic started so as not to hi-jack this thread... I'd feel better about posting my thoughts there instead of in this thread... I'm afraid we might run off the original poster.
> 
> And speaking of the original poster... I'm still curious as to what your husband's thoughts and feelings are on this.


 
I'm still here, still reading. I think I responded earlier to the husband question. He loves the dogs and doesn't want to see them go, but I'm the main caretaker, so most of the decisions fall on me.


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Brittany said:


> You guys are so funny......you make it sound like I leave my dogs to fend for themselves....they have to dig holes in the snow to stay warm...throw them some scraps once in a while..... Actually my dogs have their own house in the yard, and we spend a lot of time with them.
> 
> I'm sorry for hijacking your thread, Leeloo, I really didn't mean to. I was just trying to help, but apparently my opinions are considered WRONG, so I'll just drop it.
> 
> Brittany


 
I think the point is this: Dogs, especially, especially Goldens need to be near humans. They are not livestock meant to be kept in a barn.

Why have them if they're going to spend most of their time outside? I hope you reconsider; and get the pleasure to be had by having your Goldens at your side.


----------



## leeloo_735 (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm really glad I joined this forum. I got a lot of good advice and it kind of reminded me why I got the dogs in the first place 

I'm not scared of the posts!!


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

leeloo_735 said:


> but I'm the one that takes them to the groomers, the park, the vet, brushes them, trains them, cleans their ears and cleans most of the time.


sounds just like motherhood!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Just peeking on this thread today and wow! This is a lot of reading! :doh: 

I only had 1 Golden when my son was born but Jake was 3 - a PERFECT age in my opinion to introduce a baby to. We used to have just the hardwood floors and I found that carpeting actually helped prevent the hair from becoming fly away tumbleweeds. When baby is little you'll put a blanket down on the floor and baby gates up if you feel your puppers are too rough - you do need to watch them closely with a child - but that is any pet. I don't want to ramble on - but do give it a try with the dogs - I think you will be happily surprized. And they say a picture says 1000 words so here goes:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

GM, those are some precious pictures you have there. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ozzie's Mama (Jul 16, 2006)

I bought a special brush (It looks like the teeth on a saw) that gets to Ozzie's undercoat, and it has helped tremendously with the shedding. I only brush him with it a couple of times a week, and now I can snuggle with him without ending up looking like Chewbacca!

Maybe this would help...I'd hate to see you give up your first babies!

BTW- Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## GrandadRob (Feb 27, 2007)

Don't worry about your baby and hairy dogs. I have a good friend who has four children, three spaniels, and a very large Newfoundland, also some cats. Their place is an absolute tip ! The kids when very young all crawled around on the floor, in the yard, got licked by the dogs, put their hands down drains etc etc. They are the most robust healthy kids you ever saw. You MUST be cleaner than they are. Kids do build up a good healthy immune system, despite all our efforts to sanitize them. Just be careful on the safety/jealosy angle, apart from that you have no worries. Kids and dogs just love each other.


----------



## leeloo_735 (Apr 8, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Just peeking on this thread today and wow! This is a lot of reading! :doh:
> 
> I only had 1 Golden when my son was born but Jake was 3 - a PERFECT age in my opinion to introduce a baby to. We used to have just the hardwood floors and I found that carpeting actually helped prevent the hair from becoming fly away tumbleweeds. When baby is little you'll put a blanket down on the floor and baby gates up if you feel your puppers are too rough - you do need to watch them closely with a child - but that is any pet. I don't want to ramble on - but do give it a try with the dogs - I think you will be happily surprized. And they say a picture says 1000 words so here goes:


Those are awesome!! Thanks for posting this pics!!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Don't worry about the dirt. It will be hard at first but it will be worth the effort. 

Remember that on the American prairie about 100 years ago, people lived in soddies: houses made out of dirt and sod with dirt floors and snakes, spiders and bugs falling from the ceiling. Surely your house is no comparison even on its worst day and millions of young children grew up to be healthy farm kids.

Your kids will survive and you'll have beautiful pictures to share too.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi. I really wanted to reply to your post as I had such a horrible experience when I had my baby. 

I had an outside dog that used to get regular walks and attention but with the new baby and then toddler, who needed me by her so much, it was a real chore to do what I needed to do with my outside dog. His behavior went out of control, even though I tried to put in the time. He began to bark excessively and turned into a psyco escape artist...injuring himself as he jumped and climbed the fence. Playing fetch in the dark (which seemed to be the only time I could give him attention) just wasn't good enough for him.

My Beau turned into a huge stress. And he was stressed too.

If Beau had been an inside dog and part of the family, everybody-- him and us would have been better off. He would have felt bonded, a firm part of our family unit. We would have appreciated his presence. This is why I will no longer have outside dogs, and we got Lucky 5 years later when we could keep an inside dog.

I'm not a great housecleaner, but when you have kids you get motivated to prioritize floors. A little dirt and hair isn't going to hurt them. A daily vaccum and sweeping will keep it at bay. Actually, some say that the reason why asthma is so prevalent is because we are now TOO clean.

Just my opinion, you of course know your situation best.

Congratulations on your upcoming youngster.


----------



## Ray Williams (Apr 7, 2007)

*Seven kids*

We raised seven kids. Ya they all turned out dog lovers.
They were raised with dog's from day one until we wiend them.
(They grew up and left home.)

They all have dogs in there homes to this day.

How can you raise a child without a dog.
They are wonderful baby sitters. 
Just kidding.

Yes, baby's can handle dog's. Actually you will be surprised how they take to kids.

All of our 21 grand kids have also been raised with dog's from day one.

And I know our Kelso just loves little kids.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Just peeking on this thread today and wow! This is a lot of reading! :doh:
> 
> I only had 1 Golden when my son was born but Jake was 3 - a PERFECT age in my opinion to introduce a baby to. We used to have just the hardwood floors and I found that carpeting actually helped prevent the hair from becoming fly away tumbleweeds. When baby is little you'll put a blanket down on the floor and baby gates up if you feel your puppers are too rough - you do need to watch them closely with a child - but that is any pet. I don't want to ramble on - but do give it a try with the dogs - I think you will be happily surprized. And they say a picture says 1000 words so here goes:


Jo, you rock!!  

I hope to have the same kind of pictures in a few years when we welcome a baby into our home (god willing). Shamus will really be at the perfect age I think and I can't wait to raise a baby with him, I think it will be so wonderful. Your pictures are proof of how special that can be. I always was raised with dogs around my whole childhood and I feel I benefitted tremendously and in a myriad of ways.


----------

